# Hello all



## phoenix7187 (Mar 14, 2008)

My name is stan and I am from the state of ohio. my interest are scale model aircraft, WWII the luftwaffe in particular, and I also fly high power rockets. basically I have about every book I can get my hand on that deal with WWII aircraft and for what ever reason still can't find answers to all my questions. So you'll find me picking all your brains for info. A quick scan of some of the threads seems to indcate most of you know more than I do at this point.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Ahhhh I know the joys of book collecting. Never enough room!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome Phoenix. Yeah, there are some pretty smart cookies here......and alot of crumbs!!!!! ha ha ha


And yes, I'm a crumb.


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello Stan, Welcome to the forum. As I've come to realize too many times, it's great to have all those books (I have collected over 200 in the past 35 years) but now which one has that one particular paragraph or quote you are trying to find. It can be very aggravating at times.

Oh yeah, moving is a pain in the a-- too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

Gidday Stan, welcome to the Nut house, enjoy your stay mate!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2008)

Hallo Stan,
Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2008)

Alright mate?


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Stan and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Greetings Stan and G'day from Brisbane Queensland Australia. I suffer the same problem as you Stan. Too many Books no enough time in day to read them or store them


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

